# A trillionth fps, some wacky fstop



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_9vd4HWlVA

You'll find this interesting.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very interesting indeed!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see the new future of high quality imaging. A majority of photos on here blow me away....just think. :icon_surp


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

In ten or fifteen years, prosumer cameras will be ridiculously advanced.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very awesome video. I bet the advancement will be sooner than that with way technology is advancing.


----------

